# absorbed in own thoughts



## Jcharlie

Moi! How can I say in finnisch absorbed in own thoughts. For exempla in this phrase
 Last time I’ve seen you on the street but you haven’t seen me because you were  deeply absorbed in your” thoughts
 Viime kerralla näin sinua kadulla, mutta et nähnyt  minua koska olit </SPAN></SPAN>syvästi  uppoutunut  sinun ajatuksissa
Ystävällisin terveisin!


----------



## sakvaka

Just like that.

_Viime kerralla näin sinut kadulla, mutta sinä et nähnyt minua, koska olit uppoutunut ajatuksiisi._

Even more commonly: _olit ajatuksissasi_


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank very much. I need one explanation why after näin comes acc. "sinut" and after nähnyt minua Part.
best regards


----------



## sakvaka

In negative sentences, partitive is used. The Romance languages have a similar feature, even though it doesn't concern pronouns and in Italian, it is not obligatory. If I remember correctly, the French use a partitive article before nouns in negation.

Hai vino? Non ho del vino.


----------



## Jcharlie

Sorry! That's true! I have forgotten a very important rule of the finnish language. But I wanted ask: Nähdä require always accusativ or also partitiv?

In italian language we can say:

Hai del vino? No, non ho vino

but I am sure, in finnish we must say. "Näin viiniä", isn't it?


----------



## sakvaka

_Näin viinin_, if it is a determined amount of wine or *the *wine, _näin viiniä_, if it's just "some" wine. 

The difference between _näin sinut_ and _näin sinua_ is related to a different thing. The accusative signifies that you saw me briefly. The partitive signifies that the action took a long time. Except in negative and skeptical sentences where you must always use partitive.


----------

